# Cutting shingles on the eve



## xray328 (Jan 24, 2007)

So I'm reshingling the roof on our shed. The shingles are hanging off the eves by a few inches. Whats the best way to cut these for a nice straight line? I bought some hook blades, but that process seems tougher than it should be. Can you use a circular saw? Someone told me that the saw would melt the tar and I'd end up with a mess. I'm only doing a total of maybe 20 feet here.

Thanks!


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

cut as you go is the best way.pop a chaulk line and start at the top and come down.I usually give about a 1/2" over hang.
use your hook blades and cut one shingle at a time it goes really fast once you get going.


----------



## xray328 (Jan 24, 2007)

The blades getting stuck where the upper and lower half of the shingle overlap.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

xray328 said:


> The blades getting stuck where the upper and lower half of the shingle overlap.


X,

In that case, cut them straight - *one layer* at a time. (top overlap layer...and then, the bottom layer.)

Good Luck...


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

oops my bad.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

pick up on the shingle when you cut it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

roofwiz74 said:


> pick up on the shingle when you cut it.


And keep yout 'nose-pickers' away from the blade....while slicing.... :wink:


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Did you get the cheese grater yet?


----------



## xray328 (Jan 24, 2007)

The problem I'm having isn't where the individual shingles overlap. These are 30 year shingles, so the top black part of the shingle is a separate piece that overlaps the exposed shingle. The two are glued together.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

yeah, those are tough to cut. watch out for the cheese grater effect.


----------



## xray328 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey, I just noticed you're in Lockport. I'm over in Shorewood. Wanna make some quick $? It's just an 8x10 shed.


----------



## xray328 (Jan 24, 2007)

I've about given up in cutting these after scraping my knuckles more times than I care to count. Seriously Aaron, are you interested in taking over this job?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Either use some big bull nose tin snips to carefully scissor your way through them or place a 3 foot long 1" x 4" under the shingle overhang to gain some stability while cutting them off with a knife.

The tin snips with a straight edge for a guide will probably work out better. 

I'm talking about a large pair with about a 3" depth on each cut. but don't cut all the way to the 3" point, just cut about half way through to keep a straight line edge going.

Ed


----------



## xray328 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, I'll give it a try.

One more thing....

Since I couldn't cut off the overhang that been there for a week, the shingle is now bent at about a 70 degree angle at the edge of the roof from the weight of the excess shingle. Is there a way to get it back straight? It's been pretty cold so the shingle is stiff. 

I was thinking about using a heat gun to soften it up?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

If you cut it back so that there is onlu about a 1" overhang, then the most severely curled portion should be eliminated.

Don't try to heat them up. because they will either gum up the cutting process or loosen the asphalt embedment and possibly dislodge the granular protection.

It's just a shed, so just get it to look symetrical. You are the onlu one who will be critiquing it for the rest of it's life. No one else will ever notice, unless you do a complete hack job on the edge cutting, but the tin snips will do the job even better now that the temperatures are still a bit on the chilly side.

It's supposed to hit around 58* to 61* on Monday, so get them snips and get to cutting, but take your time and be neat and safe.

Ed


----------



## xray328 (Jan 24, 2007)

I tried the tin snips on a few piece of scraps. I stacked the 4 thick and it cut right through them. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Well what do you know? It worked! :thumbup: 

I always wanted to try that myself, but I wanted somebody else to be the lab rat! :laughing: 

Just kidding.

I'm glad it will work out for you.

Ed


----------

